# UVB/UVA Penetrate Glass?



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

My newest terrarium build is looking like it will not have a mesh or screen top (it will be elsewhere) and I was wondering if UVA and UVB goes through glass properly?

I've heard that fine meshes will filter it out.

I'm using two 18" fluorescent tubes from Exo Terra -- One Repti Glo 5.0 and One Repti Glo 2.0 -- Linky --> Exo Terra : Products : Linear Fluorescent Bulbs


Let me know,

Thanks.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

UV light penetrates ordinary glass very poorly. There are special glasses available that will allow UVA & UVB to pass. If you do a search you can probably come up with some information on these, there was a discussion on this a while back.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

To answer your question no it doesn't pass through glass and screen will filter some of it out. It seems that distance from the bulb is the major factor. Having chameleons and a solar meter 6.2 I can adjust the bulbs distance to provide proper amounts of uva/uvb which is crucial in keeping chameleons. Most frogs live under canopies and receive little uva/uvb in my opinion. With this being said I believe all animals need some degree of uva/uvb for a healthy existance. Here is the most informative site I have found and still use after many years of keeping chameleons and other reptiles. 
UV Guide UK - Ultraviolet Light for Reptiles - UVB reptile lighting on test


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ideally you want to get a copy of this article Wiley InterScience :: Session Cookies 

It goes through commonly used materials and gives the transmission of UVB through the materials. Even egg crating reduces UVB pass through.. 

At least in a couple of lizard species, anoline species which dwell under heavy canopies (shade dwelling) are much more efficient in using the lower exposure levels to convert provitamin D to D3 (see Chicago Journals - Physiological and Biochemical Zoology )

(and for those interested in chameleons may want to review Wiley InterScience :: Session Cookies as high and low levels of exposures appear to show lower hatching success than mid-level exposures) 

Normal window glass does not transmit UVB and use of UVB producing bulbs above this sort of lid is of little if any use. You can special order UVB transparent glass (like Starphire) or UVB transparent acrylic but these are significantly more expensive than regular glass. 

I am also of the opinion that if UVA and UVB exposure can be supplied it should be as long as the frogs can get under shade or otherwise avoid the light if the choose. 


Some comments,

Ed


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

After searching the boards I gather the consensus is darts do not need UVB or UVA.

I have 6 26w fluorescent spirals that are 6500K daylight GE bulbs. The plants grow out of control and even color up red and pink. There is a pane of glass between my lights and plants and frogs. 

Don't worry about trying to provide UVA or UVB for healthy plants and frogs.

$.02


----------

